# Looking for a service dog



## pam borns (Jun 10, 2014)

*I am a disable american veteren i have one leg and spinal stenosis. I am looking for a service dog to help me function on every day life. Does anyone know where i can get a service dog i cannot pay for it i was hoping to get it donated. The quality of my life will be so much better with a service dog. Please let me know if you know where i can get one.:apple:*


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I believe there are low cost and agencies to help you get a dog, and train and work with it. It's a tough job and not all dogs can be a great service dog so best to make sure you don't end up with a house full of dogs on your journey to get one that works best.

Here's links to some groups that you should contact:

Patriot PAWS | Service Dog Training

Freedom Service Dogs | Rescuing Dogs, Transforming Lives

Hero Dogs Inc | Service Dogs for Wounded Veterans

4 Paws for Veterans - 4 Paws For Ability

Military Service Dogs, Therapy Dogs and Companion Pets ~ Veterans

Good luck!


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Thank you for your service to our country.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

A couple of more:

Train a Dog, Save a Warrior:
TADSAW - Train a Dog Save a Warrior

Companions for Heroes:
Home | C4H

CfH works with shelters and rescues in my area, and they've got a good reputation.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

America's VetDogs

this organization was featured in this article:

Celebrating nurses: Sarge's healing powers : Nursing made Incredibly Easy


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Hi, This is the organization I worked through when I donated a dog. I highly recommend them. 

https://www.facebook.com/OperationWolfhound4vets

Their email: [email protected]


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Where do you live? What do you need the dog to do for you?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

